# Waterman 18 props?



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Recently picked up a Waterman 18 with Yamaha 70TLR and no jack plate. I’m interested in what props other guys are running with similar setups. Currently I’m using the stock Yamaha prop and seeing speeds of about 36 mph @ 6k rpms. Comfortably cruising around 31-32 mph @ 54k rpms. TIA.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Powertech scd 3 blade 16 pitch I believe. 39mph top speed pinned @ 6200-6300rpm


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Call Jack Foreman at Coastal Propellers here in TX. He is the prop scientist and knows these boats well.


----------



## Goatlips (Jan 9, 2013)

I have been running this on my Pro. I run without a trolling motor and batteries. 6300 rpms seeing 39-40. I don’t run it wide open for long. F70 Yamaha 
Talking to Jack is excellent advice.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Goatlips said:


> I have been running this on my Pro.
> Talking to Jack is excellent advice.
> View attachment 163792


I‘m gonna give Jack a call. What speeds are you getting with the PT? Are you running a jack plate?


----------



## Goatlips (Jan 9, 2013)

ElLobo said:


> I‘m gonna give Jack a call. What speeds are you getting with the PT? Are you running a jack plate?


No jack plate.


----------



## cmh80 (Jul 6, 2019)

Powertech scd16 gets right at 39mph, kissing 6000 rpms. 2 stroke, no jackplate, no tm. Still jumps out of the hole. It seems to be the consensus prop for an 18. I've wondered how an scd17 would turn but have never tried it.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Jack is a character - be prepared to discuss how you run the boat - do you fish skinny water and need to get up shallow? Or are long distance runs with top speed more important?

There is not a prop that can give you both the best hole shot in shallow water and also the highest top end speed. It is a trade off - he has schooled me on this topic. I chose running and getting up skinny with a heavy cup, and added a ShawWing compression plate. I lost about 3 to 4 mph top end, but the trade off is worth it. I just leave 15 minutes earlier for long runs, plus, I love just running and enjoying the scenery. I don't fish tournies and need that speed.


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

Can anybody send me Jack's number? Not real successful in finding it on Google so far!


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

HelthInsXpert said:


> Can anybody send me Jack's number? Not real successful in finding it on Google so far!











Got a new Jack Foreman prop today.


Went and picked up the new prop today from Jack. It’s going on a tohatsu 50. Not able to test it until Thursday but will report back on performance. Jack said this is the one for running jacked way up and shooting out the hole. Here are a couple pics for those that are curious what it looks...




www.microskiff.com


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks man, somebody sent it to me and I just called him. Oddly enough he suggested I try to tune my prop locally first instead of buying from him. Really straight shooter, but I was ready to give him my money!.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

HelthInsXpert said:


> Thanks man, somebody sent it to me and I just called him. Oddly enough he suggested I try to tune my prop locally first instead of buying from him. Really straight shooter, but I was ready to give him my money!.


Yea I think so many go to him when in reality they don't need to, myself included. I ran one of his for a little bit when I first got the skiff to see what it would do. He will tell you like it is but honestly unless you are running a tunnel or jacked way up you don't need his prop. Also, if you mention the word speed, you also don't need his prop. His key words are shallow and hole shot. For that, he can deliver.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

HelthInsXpert said:


> he suggested I try to tune my prop locally first instead of buying from him. Really straight shooter, but I was ready to give him my money!.


What motor and boat are you wanting to have prop tuned for? What performance were you looking at getting? I'm still getting use to the prop from him but I was looking for more of a hole shot and willing to give up a little speed to get up with a new Hatsu 60Hp.


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

I have a Waterman 18 Tunnel with jackplate and a Yamaha 90 2 stroke tiller. It will jump up pretty much anywhere, but in any kind of chop it starts to suck air and the RPM's jump up (very annoying). He was saying that the tunnel is basically drying out? The motor is mounted in the 3rd hole from the top (next to lowest position) and I run it at 2" on the jackplate trimmed about halfway where the motor cowling is parallel with the surface of the water. 

I don't care at all about speed, I just want to feel more confident in any kind of chop.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

HelthInsXpert said:


> I have a Waterman 18 Tunnel with jackplate and a Yamaha 90 2 stroke tiller. It will jump up pretty much anywhere, but in any kind of chop it starts to suck air and the RPM's jump up (very annoying). He was saying that the tunnel is basically drying out? The motor is mounted in the 3rd hole from the top (next to lowest position) and I run it at 2" on the jackplate trimmed about halfway where the motor cowling is parallel with the surface of the water.
> 
> I don't care at all about speed, I just want to feel more confident in any kind of chop.


He prefers the motor mounted on jack plate all the way up. I can get up and run his prop with the jack plate set at 6. I still have to mount my motor further up since I am running like you have yours mounted. Shaw Wing gets installed next week.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

UPDATE - I got a Power Tech SCD3 16p and tested it out today. I saw 38.7mph at 5800rpm WOT. Super happy with it and glad I went that route. I'm gonna remove the trolling motor and battery tomorrow and see if it will go a little faster but overall awesome prop.


----------

